# Help with kitchen backsplash suggestions



## RHeat (Nov 14, 2014)

I think that sounds great. Bringing in specs of color from the cabinets, floors, ect. is a perfect idea


----------



## Vince86 (Jan 14, 2015)

If you can just fix the image I'm sure you'll get enough insights on this.


----------



## oRIDDLERo (Jan 30, 2015)

What is wrong with the image?


----------



## oRIDDLERo (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Like me, you have a lot of stainless appliances in your Kitchen;
Take a look what I did in my Kitchen, just to give you an Idea:


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Here's one more:


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

I think a white subway tile would look good with what you've got. You
have various shades of off whites in the marble and a pretty good variation of color in the granite already. White backsplash would keep it from looking too busy.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## aliciatapp (Dec 18, 2008)

How about a tile mural as a focal point.. Any image can be transferred onto tile
for instance a Tuscan landscape.. so many options

Alicia
http://www.Aliciatappdesigns.com
Any image on tile


----------

